# That's weird!!



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2012)

I keep geting these, here on the forum....any idea as to why fellas?

Suspicious Web Page Blocked



You attempted to access: 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/model-expos-shows/melbourne-model-expo-2011-a-29381-28.html


For your protection, this web page has been blocked and submitted for review. Visit Symantec to learn more about phishing and internet security. 

It is recommended that you do NOT visit this page, however if you know that this web page is safe, you may choose to visit this web page anyway.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2012)

No problem with accessing of the page. Try to clean cookies of your net browser Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2012)

That's already been done my friend...
I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2012)

OK.... Has it happened again?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 18, 2012)

Never had any problems getting to the forum sign on page but a month or so ago I clicked on one of the "game" ads that looked good and Norton blocked it immediately as malware. I sent the Norton report to Horse. since then I've stayed away from all ads on the opening page


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2012)

All quiet on the western Wojtek, my friend....
I never, ever, klick on any ads here or anywhere Mike...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't want to be alarming or anything, but it seems to me that all of the "suspicious" pages are ones that have Lucky's posts on em...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> All quiet on the western Wojtek, my friend....



Danke maine freund ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> I don't want to be alarming or anything, but it seems to me that all of the "suspicious" pages are ones that have Lucky's posts on em...


I most strongly resent that very much offending comment! *hmpf*



Wurger said:


> Danke maine freund ....


You're most welcome my friend....


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

(Jan... just between you and me...THEY'RE ONTO YOU!!!!!!   )


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sill pop these things...with my new and upgraded Norton, start to become annoying...


----------

